# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New guidelines to this forum!



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

New guidelines to this forum!

Due to the lack of traffic in this forum we are going to remove the old guidelines!

You can post any of your plant pictures, no photo-editing needed! 
These do not have to be professionally taken photos!
Feel free to add your pictures to an existing topics if you have additional information or data.

Please start your own topic with the plant name, english and latin if possible.
Provide as much information as possible,
Light, Growth, Demands, Pruning, Water hardness, Propagation, Experiences, Planting.

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*

[This message was edited by ekim on Sun September 07 2003 at 05:27 AM.]


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Anyione know of free software that can do simple thing like what was done with this pic:










Sometihng like that should be easy enoguh to do and with the new guidlines, I'd be happy to add to the forum in time.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess nobody knows. I'm still trying to figure out how to make the whole picture 'cloudy' and add numbers like some people do for the AGA contest.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Hel-lo. Is anybody out there?....Out there?.........Out there?..................Out there?



I guess not.....not.........not.............not.


Echo!.....echo!..........echo!..............echo!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

You can do this through Adobe Photoshop's layers - create a white layer on top of the pix, adjust the opacity to about say 50%.

Then, use the "circle" tool on the part of the plant which you wish to highlight and hit "delete". 

This will give you the circular effect...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Cool! Tanks a lot!


----------

